# can I reuse hot/cold water flex lines on gas water heater?



## gordon (Dec 13, 2008)

I am replacing a 40gal gas water heater.
Do I need to replace the existing hot/cold water flex lines?
The existing flex lines look to be in good condition.
And, it would be a bit of work to replace them.
thx


----------



## majakdragon (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't see a reason not to reuse them. As long as they are not leaking now, they should not leak when reinstalled on the new unit.


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome Gordon:
If the lines are not damaged in removal of the old water heater there is no problem with connecting them to the new one. Go for it!
Glenn


----------

